# swarm question



## postie (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm only a second year beekeeper, but have had plenty of swarms this year...lol I would think with the breathing mesh on the box, they could stay as long as necessary, even overnight. I would spray them pretty good with sugar water and that will keep them clumped and give them something to eat and stay busy with as well. I don't know too much but hope that helps.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't know how comfortable you are around flying bees but I shook a few swarms without a veil last year. If your "swat reflex" is weak you can pull it off. They'll start building comb right away, I wouldn't leave them in a temp box for more than 24 hrs.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

If the swarm hasn't been there over a day you can usually cut the limb and put it in a box or bucket without protective clothing, they will let you know. If they have been there 2 or 3 days, that's a different story, you will need protective clothing. I got a swarm call when i was in town a few years ago, and didn't have my bee suite with me or anything to put them in. I cut the limb with the swarm on it and drove home slowly 12 miles holding it out the window of my pickup truck as i took the back roads. Had to stop a few times to rest my arm, but got them home without a sting and most of the bees.I wouldn't recommend doing this, i'm alot smarter now.


----------



## Fantasticp (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm just a noob, but for the one swarm I caught I just wore a thick hoodie with the hood up. The swarm was there for about 3 days. Truth be told, I am a bit of a bug whisperer though. I pick up just about any bug I see except centipedes, including widows if I find one in the house or at work so no one smashes it. Movement plays a big role in how bugs react to people.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I captured a swarm on Friday after 12 noon. By Saturday morning at 8 am they had started drawing all 5 frames of plastic foundation. I had a swarm last year draw a baseball size comb over night. So if you keep them in anything expect to have some comb to deal with. Also if they do not like where they are at and the queen can get out they may simply move on.


----------



## thatguy324 (Apr 1, 2013)

thanks for the quick replies i think i am gonna give a go with a veil and gloves


----------

